

Ask HN: What seems longer... "One Month" or "30 days"? - webbruce

One/A Month<p>or<p>30 days?<p>Or rather which one do you feel you get more value out of?
======
JordanCharters
I think 'A Month' sounds more Bold and because of this it seems longer than
'30 Days'.

This is like how shopping goes, majority of products are priced 1 penny/cent
under the round-up figure for example:

£14.99 instead of £15.00 - The lower number '14' making it sound like its
less.

Good question by the way too!

~~~
robflynn
It's funny how different people have different perspectives on the matter.
Though, I suppose that's why so much goes into research of such things.

For me, I like '$15' vs. '$14.99' or '$15.00'.

$15 looks smaller to me than $14.99 and I like round numbers.

Definitely a good question.

------
michaelpinto
From a marketing point of view it depends upon the context: For example "act
now and we'll give you the first month free" sounds good yet "and if you don't
like our product we'll give you up to thirty days to return it" sounds good in
another context.

------
martinc
It depends if this is based on working days or not. A month of working days is
usually on average only 20 actual days.

------
petervandijck
30 days is perceived as longer. That's why "30 days money back guarantee" is
standard phrasing.

------
lovskogen
It's all in the context. "A whole month", "Every day for thirty days", and so
on.

------
stray
Last month, 30 days seemed longer.

This month, a month seems longer.

Next month, they'll seem equal :-)

